# Valve Grinding Machine ...



## FOMOGO (Apr 10, 2016)

Came with 3 hand held drive motors for seat grinding, 30 or so stones mostly new, several different diamond dressers and tons of pilots and other hardware. God, I love tools. Mike


----------



## Andre (Apr 10, 2016)

Very nice. I've always wondered if automotive machine tools have any place in the home shop. Might a valve grinder be used for making things such as dovetail cutters and other form milling tools?

Can it radius grind the valve seats as well?


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 10, 2016)

Should be an easier way to post these, but I'm having photo problems after getting my new hard drive. Mike


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 10, 2016)

Andre, if you mean does it have the ability to grind multiple angles on the valve seat, then yes if I remember correctly it's accomplished by using different stones on each seat in the correct order. I already have a complete set of Neway carbide valve seat cutters in various angles that I use for cylinder head work. I may try to incorporate some of the hardware from the b&d setup to use in conjunction with the Neway cutters to use on the Bridgeport. As to using the valve grinder for machine tool sharpening, I have been wondering the same thing and to that end I purchased a different Quick-way valve grinding machine that I will attempt to modify for that purpose. Will be a while before I get to that, but when I do I will post the results. Thanks, Mike

Pic of one of the carbide style cutters.


----------



## kvt (Apr 10, 2016)

What is bad, is I use to use a set similar to that many years ago when I did fulltime engine work.  Nice find as you may be able to use various parts to do other things.


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 10, 2016)

Everybody else finds the neatest stuff. Even the cabinet is cool.


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice find. I picked up a well equipped Sioux valve grinding set about 20 years ago.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice score. I have used that model and have done multi angle valve job's with it. Telling my age now. Actually my brother-in-law still has it and uses it from time to time.


----------



## dlane (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice:, how much is one of those in that part of the country ?, 
Thanks


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 11, 2016)

We do a fare share of valve work mainly valve in block V8 Fords.  My 1930's Kwik Way
served well.  Also the traveling Snap On truck is where we get 'seat stones'......

;


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 11, 2016)

I paid $500 for the Black & Decker setup. The Kwik Way (Thanks for the correct spelling GK1918) I got for $200, but it was the machine only with out the cabinet, seat grinder, or any of the hardware. A fair amount I guess, but otherwise I would have spent it on something frivolous like food or utility bills. Mike



dlane said:


> Nice:, how much is one of those in that part of the country ?,
> Thanks


----------



## chips&more (Apr 11, 2016)

GK1918 said:


> We do a fare share of valve work mainly valve in block V8 Fords.  My 1930's Kwik Way
> served well.  Also the traveling Snap On truck is where we get 'seat stones'......
> 
> ;
> ...


Your pic of that grinder just brought back memories. I believe it was the same one I had? I could easily grind the old Model A valves in it. The ones with the mushroomed stem ends. The chuck with steel balls could hold it no problem. The grinder had a round belt going under the machine from the motor to the rotating chuck. Kind of a pain at the time, but now I have better belting but not the machine. I sold the grinder and I’m very sorry now for letting it go…Dave


----------



## f350ca (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice find Mike. Did you get the power head for the Black and Decker seat grinder.



They do a great job. Was given this one by an old friend after he was done with it. Don't do a lot of engine work but its been put to use a few times over the years. The valve grinder he gave me has been collecting dust Im afraid. Have thought about making a drill bit grinding attachment for it, but like you its way down the list.

Greg


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes, as a matter of fact it came with three of them. Thanks, Mike



f350ca said:


> Nice find Mike. Did you get the power head for the Black and Decker seat grinder.


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 12, 2016)

Just for the info on Kwik Way belt.  I just replaced mine with a sewing machine belt I got on ebay
its like raw hide with a staple works perfect......


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, I haven't had a chance to look at any of this stuff in person yet. Most of it is being stored at my sons place in Denver. I've bought quite a few items off of Craigs List and a few other places, including a few from folks here on the forum while we've been gone for the winter. We will be heading home in a week or so, and I'm pretty excited to see all my new toys. Mike


----------



## P T Schram (Apr 12, 2016)

Mine doesn't have the cabinet but best I can find, mine is a 1934 NWA model B&D.

The guy who gave it to me told me the last time it was used was 1984 and I used it to grind the valve on a four cylinder Lycoming.

I also have three Sioux power heads but there are the long-reach variation to reach into aircraft cylinders which make stem kinda iffy on automobile engines-bt, that's why I have a milling machine!

The case for the stones is a beautiful but water-damaged tongue/groove or rabbetted wooden box.


----------

